# Oddity?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry the pic kinda sucks, but i got this guy this morning and thought he was pretty neat looking!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That sure is a different looking bird.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Very cool bird! We got one like that this early season also.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Looks like a Quill's lake


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

cut'em said:


> Looks like a Quill's lake


not really


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Cool looking bird.

Now comes the arguments over what it is. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry, Chris but my 4 year old would have to tell everyone that there is a goose. :wink:

Sean


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

How about this one!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

what the @%#@ is that??!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's one from the early season.



















Here's another one from the early season where the white is just below the neck so on the chest.










This one is from a little later in the season.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Horker23 said:


> How about this one!


That one looks like a cross with a barn yard goose


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats what i was thinking!


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

a cross? i think it is a barnyard goose!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Raker- Is it Odd for you to shoot a canada goose?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> Raker- Is it Odd for you to shoot a canada goose?


haha you know it! It happens only once in a blue moon! :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Barnyard/honker

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/crows/domgeese.htm


----------

